# Sand Finish on Layout?



## SandyR (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm building a switching module, and I plan on painting it with indoor housepaint and sprinkling sand on that. Will it adhere? Or should I let the paint dry and apply a mix of Elmer's glue and water and sprinkle the sand on that? Is there another way to do it? How should I proceed? 
SandyR


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2008)

first paint, sand on the wet paint, thinned glue afterwards on top-


----------



## SandyR (Jan 6, 2008)

Kormsen, thank you! 
SandyR


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

I sprinkled sand (HO scale ballast) onto my wet paint to simulate stucco walls. It looked good outside for two years and it still looks good inside 8 years later. No glue needed.  

Dave


----------



## SandyR (Jan 6, 2008)

Dave, I had some Elmer's Glue-all, and diluted it with water, half and half, and added a bit of dishwashing liquid, brushed that on, and sprinkled on the sand. Then I went to move my Wonderful Lightweight Module, and discovered that it wasn't lightweight any more! I've left it outside for the night (no rain in the forecast, and the humidity is low) to dry thoroughly. Tomorrow morning, I'll tip off any loose sand, and then lay track on the right-of-way that I did not add sand to. I got some stuff called 'Safety Absorbent' from Pep Boys, and that will be the ballast. It looks like it will be really nice. But the next time that I do this, I'll skip the Glue-all and just sprinkle on the sand when I paint, as you suggested. Sure would save time (and money)! Thanks for your reply. 
SandyR


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

I stood my building wall up and 'tapped' off the excess sand while the paint was still wet (About 10 minutes in) because of the effect I was looking for but for what your attempting I think your right about leaving it until it's dry. I'm sure it will be quite a bit thicker. 

Interesting to try it on a scrap piece of material first though. 

Dave


----------

